# Whistling noise when accelerating (hatchback 1.4T/6A)



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

We bought our Cruze hatchback new two years ago, it now has 37k miles. A little over a month ago, my wife noticed a whistling noise when accelerating. I don't ride in the car very often, but I heard the sound yesterday. It sounds like someone whistling an "S" sound through their teeth. Still happens with the A/C off, it's constant with any throttle applied.

The car is running great otherwise, pushing close to 40 mpg on her work commute. We use mobil 1 and it drinks premium gas in the summer because the fuel economy suffers badly in the heat without it. No codes or warning lights.

I saw some threads about gen 1 whistling noises involving the crankcase seal but I don't know how relevant they are to the 2nd gen. Any suggestions for narrowing down the cause? Or any relevant gen 2 thread I missed?


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

Still hoping for some input on this. I'm handy enough where I can troubleshoot the noise myself with some direction. I like to be proactive with odd sounds.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

cp-the-nerd said:


> Still hoping for some input on this. I'm handy enough where I can troubleshoot the noise myself with some direction. I like to be proactive with odd sounds.


Can you find anything that affects the whistling noise? It only occurs during acceleration? Does it stop when the car gets to a constant speed? If you crack the window a tiny bit, does it change? If you turn the radio off or on, do you notice any difference? Do any of the AC controls have an effect on it?

I don't have a turbo, so I can't speak with any authority, but I wonder if it might be related to that, perhaps an air leak on the exhaust side, or maybe the intake side.

Doug

.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

That was my thought, perhaps a boost leak if only on acceleration.


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

A/C and radio do not affect the noise, it is dependent solely on engine load, it stops when there's zero throttle applied. Wife worked all weekend so I haven't had time with the car yet to test anything else.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It would really help to get some audio of it happening. NVH stuff isreally tough to diag online. Maybe with the hood open someone can give it some gas and you can listen to try to at least get yourself pointed in the right direction.

I mean my guess would be some kind of vacuum leak but that's a completely wild stab in the dark not having heard it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check the charge pipe connected to the throttle body. It is a common boost leak for Gen 2 Cruzes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

